# ROTP vs DEO



## Skyxx (29 Aug 2021)

Does anyone know if it's possible to apply for ROTP if you're already in a civilian university? I'm just starting my first year as an aerospace engineering student at Ryerson and my initial plan was to apply as a DEO for pilot position once I would finish school and get my CPL while in university. Recently, I was told that it's almost impossible to become a pilot if you are a DEO applicant because of the pilot training backlog and COVID-19 so I started looking into applying as a ROTP after my first or second year in university. I would really appreciate some guidance 🙏🏻


----------



## Bflut (21 Nov 2021)

It is completely possible to enter RMC after a few years of civ uni. In fact I know someone who got in this year with two years of civ uni already completed. Often you can get credit transfers and if you're lucky enough you can get a year knocked off your stay at RMC but that's usually only for those with two of more years of civ uni done.


----------



## winds_13 (21 Nov 2021)

I would recommend applying now, while you are still in your first year of study. While it is possible to apply later, the RMC admissions department has a habit of finding applicants with more than one year of civilian university complete as being unsuitable for admission to RMC for ROTP. 

I also recommend studying for the aptitude test (CFAT), as it can make or break the competitiveness of your application.


----------

